# [Request] Hard Candy Recipe



## SmittyWJMJ (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been looking all around the net to find a good candy recipe and ive found many. some of which use canna butter and others use tincture. so my question is has anyone made hard candies like lollipops or bite size candies and if so can you tell me how you did it

i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jul 9, 2012)

honey oil. It dissolves in just about anything.


----------



## SmittyWJMJ (Jul 9, 2012)

well i have keif right now so idk if that will make a difference


----------



## Medical420MI (Jul 9, 2012)

I need a hard candy recipe that uses BHO. Keif would be ok too but I just press that into hash usually. I want some killer BHO hard candy and suckers to keep me medicated when I can't blaze or vape.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

use honey oil it makes it better but press the keif for sure


----------



## sunni (Jul 10, 2012)

there are quite a few hard candy recipes with photos in badkats https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html


----------



## fumble (Jul 10, 2012)

Butterscotch Candy recipe

1 Cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1 cup water
1/4 tsp salt
1/3 cup canna butter
1/4 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 tsp orange extract
1 tsp hash oil (optional 

Put sugar, corn dyrup, water and salt into a saucepan. Stir over low heat until sugar is dissolvd. Increase heat and cook until thermometer regusters 250 degrees F (firm ball stage). Add butter. cook with occasional stirring until thermometer registers 300 degrees F (brittle, or hard ball stage). Remove from heat and add extracts, carefully, and if using, hash oil. Pour into buttered shallow pan, making a layer 1/4 inch deep. While warm, crease into squares with a blunt knife. When cold and set, break into peices.
*Or you may use hard candy molds (they will be white not clear plastic).

These are potent enough without the hash oil, but even better with! Remember though, that the hash oil may change consistency if too much is used.


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2012)

here is the way I look at the medibles.

if you are needing like 1-2 g of buds to get the medication effect you are looking for...

1 tsp hash oil with aprox 2 cups other items... = aprox not enuf for me 


why bother?

Sure the candy-treats taste ok... but is it worth the time frame ?


----------



## fumble (Jul 10, 2012)

Ask anyone who has had my candy or other edibles. It is way worth it. My aunt had one the other night (a ginger candy, not butterscotch) and had to stay the night! You will also notice if you use edibles on a regular basis, your smoke intake will greatly decrease. But it's all personal perception


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 11, 2012)

I just started infusing milk and LOVE it!!! Maybe after I burn myself out on the milk I'll try candy,
but I really don't think I'll find a stronger or faster way to medicate then this milk. 
I'm looking for recipies with milk in them now.


----------



## fumble (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey dirt...try some mac and cheese. I made green chili mac and cheese and it was a hit. It was triple medicated with the milk, butter, and olive oil. mmmmm

oh yeah, and you can use your milk in caramel recipes


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 11, 2012)

Man use the milk and some budder for the Mac and Cheese.
more budder on some toast and a Italian salad with the oil.
BLURRRRRRR...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 11, 2012)

Make some ice cream with the milk for bersert. Maybe just a simple milk shake.


----------



## SmittyWJMJ (Jul 11, 2012)

lol i think after the mac and cheese id be done, i dont think i could handle desert lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 11, 2012)

Yea... most my friends are getting alittle gun shy when I invite them over.
It's like their afraid of not making it thru the next day..
I asked my cousin what she thought of the hot cocco I made her and she said she hadn't
been that way in years, couldnt remember what they did when they got home that night..


----------



## Clankie (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a fairly large amount of experience in both professional dessert crafting and edible creation, and for what its worth the person who suggested butterscotch (budderscotch) was right on the money. As far as hard candy goes, that is the best way to achieve good potency and still retain all the qualities of the classic hard candy. You can make lollipops and other candy with honey oil, but in my opinion there is always something a little off about it, if you want to judge it as candy. That said, making hard candy is a really exacting and tricky endeavor, and there are much easier edible options. Personally I love working with chocolate and cannabutter. It is possible to make cannabutter with a through-the-roof potency level if you use kief or hash, and if you are making edibles, you should be growing, as otherwise it is totally unprofitable and needlessly expensive. If you get yourself a couple molds, a nice double boiler, or a mixing bowl that fits snugly on top of a saucepan, you can melt some quality chocolate at a low heat, add in cannabutter, pour it into molds, and be done with it. Of course, I add in all kinds of fancy things, some of my most popular items include infused-vanilla-creme and infused-caranel-creme filled chocolates, truffles, and peanut and marshmallow bars. Just remember that if you add in filling ingredients that do not have cannabis in them, you should increase the amount of butter in your chocolate. Chocolate working is much less exacting than hard candy, as long as you are working in a low humidity level and have the ability to KEEP EVEN A SINGLE DROP OF WATER OUT OF THE CHOCOLATE. While that might seem like a bitch of a rule, it is a little easier than keeping a single molecule of undisolved sugar out of your hard candy.


----------



## 420n00b (Jul 22, 2012)

When I made a batch I used a traditional lollipop recipe (hard crack). Purchased lolli flavorings, sticks and molds from the internet. Spent maybe $20-$30 on supplies, mainly the flavorings. Used a gram of honey oil just after reaching hard crack temp while the candy mix was still liquid, mixed it with a spoon and poured it into the molds.

As long as the liquid is under 380 degrees the oil shouldn't vape.

They tasted off for sure but the flavoring really helped. Compared eating one lolli to taking a vicodin. Really nice for pain relief.


----------



## fumble (Jul 22, 2012)

So true about a drop of water Clankie. Even the steam will eff it up. Yeah the butterscotch is hella easy to make. I have a lot of guys that the pops are all they want. I will even sometimes add a tsp or 2 of hash oil to them and holy shit! I also make a ginger lemon hard candy. Hit or miss with that one. Sometimes it works, sometimes it comes out real tacky. The butterscotch is way easier. I do a lot of chocolates, too.


----------



## Medical420MI (Aug 30, 2012)

fumble said:


> Ask anyone who has had my candy or other edibles. It is way worth it. My aunt had one the other night (a ginger candy, not butterscotch) and had to stay the night! You will also notice if you use edibles on a regular basis, your smoke intake will greatly decrease. But it's all personal perception


Yes. When I was eating the candies almost everyday I did smoke less but I still had a higher tolerance after awhile.


----------



## Medical420MI (Aug 30, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I just started infusing milk and LOVE it!!! Maybe after I burn myself out on the milk I'll try candy,
> but I really don't think I'll find a stronger or faster way to medicate then this milk.
> I'm looking for recipies with milk in them now.


Post up your recipe! I'd love to make some chocolate milk! Yeah buddy.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 30, 2012)

Start with 7-9 grams *Bud* 
Grind with hand grinder and Decarb Bud if fresh... Seal in Aluminum foil 15 mins at 220* in oven
Add to 2 cups whole milk in sauce pan Add Bud
*
Bring Mix to rolling boil stirring 24/7 for 10 mins.*
Remove from heat and strain (I use a re-useable coffee strainer)
Add 4 tsps sugar and 1/4 tsp Nut Meg. For taste.
A Hard dose is 1 oz. (1/4 cup) 
Allow 1 hour before next dose if needed.
If it is too strong cut with* Whole Milk*.


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2012)

My man and I are so loving the chocolate milk. The milk helps it hit your system faster too. And if you drink it while you are eating a warm Magic Bar, well....OMG!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm thinking Ice cream for my next step using the milk.


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2012)

oooohhhh yeeaaahhh....


----------



## Budist (Sep 5, 2012)

Clankie said:


> I have a fairly large amount of experience in both professional dessert crafting and edible creation, and for what its worth the person who suggested butterscotch (budderscotch) was right on the money. As far as hard candy goes, that is the best way to achieve good potency and still retain all the qualities of the classic hard candy. You can make lollipops and other candy with honey oil, but in my opinion there is always something a little off about it, if you want to judge it as candy. That said, making hard candy is a really exacting and tricky endeavor, and there are much easier edible options. Personally I love working with chocolate and cannabutter. It is possible to make cannabutter with a through-the-roof potency level if you use kief or hash, and if you are making edibles, you should be growing, as otherwise it is totally unprofitable and needlessly expensive. If you get yourself a couple molds, a nice double boiler, or a mixing bowl that fits snugly on top of a saucepan, you can melt some quality chocolate at a low heat, add in cannabutter, pour it into molds, and be done with it. Of course, I add in all kinds of fancy things, some of my most popular items include infused-vanilla-creme and infused-caranel-creme filled chocolates, truffles, and peanut and marshmallow bars. Just remember that if you add in filling ingredients that do not have cannabis in them, you should increase the amount of butter in your chocolate. Chocolate working is much less exacting than hard candy, as long as you are working in a low humidity level and have the ability to KEEP EVEN A SINGLE DROP OF WATER OUT OF THE CHOCOLATE. While that might seem like a bitch of a rule, it is a little easier than keeping a single molecule of undisolved sugar out of your hard candy.


What is a good ratio for chocolate to butter for constancy? I'm really thinking about making some chocolate squares with nuts in them.


----------



## CapitainSpaulding (Mar 2, 2017)

WaxxyNuggets said:


> honey oil. It dissolves in just about anything.


When you say honey oil. Do you mean BHO or do you mean honey infused with bho. I've tried making hard candy with infused coconut oil (bho). And every time it's a fail. And I waste a ton of good bho. The problem is the coconut oil will not infuse with the lollipop mix. It's like oil & water they just won't mix together. I add the coconut oil at the end, when the temperature gets hot enough for hard candy. But they just don't bind together. I've been looking on the internet for over a good year now. And no one will explain how to do this with bho. I'm tired of eating infused cookies & would love to have something different. Please please help!


----------

